# The gallery gym - Windsor - shut down?



## lucycw (May 1, 2010)

Ok, hi everyone I'm new here!

This is probably old news to anyone that lives around Windsor, but I was looking for a gym to join and on Google The Gallery Health Club in Windsor kept popping up and linking me here and to a few other forums with people recommending it so I thought I'd pop in there on the way home from somewhere and the gates were locked.

Does anyone on here live in/near Windsor and know if it's been shut down? I couldn't get close enough to see! I'd noticed that their website doesn't seem to exist anymore either. It's typical that I think I find a nice gym and then I get there and it isn't open!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah, the queen never paid her membership, and they went under.

sucks man.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

try Castles gym at the Arches in Windsor Jason who runs it is a sound guy the gym is very good


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> try Castles gym at the Arches in Windsor Jason who runs it is a sound guy the gym is very good


Ditto that, I train there when I'm working in the area.

I train in many gyms all over the UK and Castle is one of my favorites.

Keep meaning to say hello when I see you in there Paul.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I train at The Gallery.

Friendly place, got some good equipment.

Wasn't closed on Friday


----------



## lucycw (May 1, 2010)

Thanks all, I have heard about the castle gym too 

M_at, how strange cause there was definitely no-one there today! I think I might have found somewhere else anyway after doing a lot of gym touring today but thanks!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Someone told me about the forge on slough industrial estae.Might be worth a look?


----------



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

check out active8 in slough it just opened like few weeks ago and they have the best equipment out of all the gyms in slough and windsor they spent over 300k on equipment


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

I also train at The Gallery - the Bank Holiday opening hours in the gym listed the gym as being closed today. It's open again tomorrow.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

lucycw said:


> Thanks all, I have heard about the castle gym too
> 
> M_at, how strange cause there was definitely no-one there today! I think I might have found somewhere else anyway after doing a lot of gym touring today but thanks!





simonj said:


> I also train at The Gallery - the Bank Holiday opening hours in the gym listed the gym as being closed today. It's open again tomorrow.


Ahh sorry - didn't realise you'd visited today. Yes - the sign on the door stated closed today and restricted hours on Bank Holiday Monday - closing at 5 I think.


----------



## lucycw (May 1, 2010)

Thanks simonj and M_at, I was in the car so I couldn't get close enough to see any signs on the door! I assumed that because the website wasn't working and it looked pretty dead that it must have been closed!

Can anyone tell me a bit more about what they have there? I haven't been able to find out very much about it. I'm a newbie to weight training, have been using adjustable dumbbells at home but I want to be able to do proper back squats and be able to use barbells and the sort of equipment I don't have access to at home. Does it get busy or is there enough equipment to go round? Do any other women weight train there?

No worries if you can't help me out but the info will make the difference on attempting another visit or just leaving it


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

In terms of equipment:

1 room with CV. I'd estimate: 8 x treadmills, 8x X-trainers, 8x bikes, 2x stairmaster, 2 x stepper, 2 x recumbant bike, 2 x rowers.

Large range of plate-loaded Hammer Strength equipment (over 2 further rooms) divided into muscle groups. A few weight stack resistance machines.

2x mono lift

1x squat rack

Deadlift area

Lots of barbells + Ez bars

Fixed weight barbells from 10-70kg in 5kg increments

Dumbells from 1-10kg inclusive; then 10kg - 95kg in small increments

6-7 benches by dumbells.

Incline bench, decline bench, and 3x flat bench.

It does get busy, but not ridiculously so. I never have a problem using equipment.

There are some women that weight train there, but it is a more male dominated environment. What time would you be training? I, typically, train in the evening and there are a few women. When I've trained before work and during the day there's a couple more women.

There is also a female only section upstairs (funnily enough, I don't really know what's up there though!).


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

I was there friday and it was open. That and activ 8 are buy far the best gyms I've been in.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

When were you there Friday mate? You may have seen me squatting


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

i trained 8am and then again at 6pm. i was upstairs though in the fight club bit.

squatting on a friday??? are you mad


----------



## lucycw (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Simon for all the info 

1Russ100 - I got your visitor message thing but I'm not allowed to do anything for 30 days since I'm a newbie apparently! I haven't had a chance to get down there yet, having to shift my focus onto an open uni assignment which is due in on Wed (last one though!) so will probably not be able to get down there til after then!


----------



## gemby1 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been going to this gym for the last 2 years - It'd definitely not shut down and is NOT closing either! That must have been a bank holiday or something? Absolutely amazing gym in my opinion....ladies only area, fantastic equipment, friendly and helpful staff, fight club studio and pole fitness classes. Really love the buzzy atmosphere in this gym amd would highly recommend it!


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey sorry to steal the thread a little bit but i have a little question to ask.

At uni in Northampton and i am back for the Easter for about a month now i have been having a few problems with my squat in terms of technique and have a few videos ect. But anyway iv been told my feet are too far apart and when i bring them closer i can't get anywhere near parallel, I am therefore looking for a gym that might be able to actually help me nail technique as my DW/David Lloyds gym any one that squats seems to be perfect in the gyms eyes when its clearly not. I am therefore sort of looking for a squat lesson, been recommended a gym in Kent that offers something like this but being as i am in Maidenhead if a gym in Windsor offers it be much more appealing.


----------



## Wednesday100 (Sep 17, 2007)

Castle Gym, Windsor


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone know if castle gym is open on Boxing Day ?


----------

